# van, vanaf, vanuit



## Tamar

Hoi allemaal!

Is er een verschil in gebuik tussen deze drie woorden?

Bij voorbeeld - is er een verschil tussen:

1. Ik heb de nachttrein van Berlijn naar Amsterdam genomen.
2. Ik heb de nachttrien vanaf Berlijn naar Amsterdam genomen.
3. Ik heb de nachttrien vanuit Berlijn naar Amsterdam genomen.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Tamar,

Naar mijn mening is er tussen deze drie geen verschil in betekenis. Ik denk echter wel dat de tweede zin (vanaf) de indruk wekt dat het begin van je reis niet in Berlijn lag en dat je met een ander vervoermiddel naar daar bent gereisd.

Nog een nuttige link: http://taaltelefoon.vlaanderen.be/nlapps/docs/default.asp?fid=678

 Voorzichtig met je spelling overigens. Misschien slaat mijn verbeelding weer op hol maar met "trien" krijgen deze zinnen een heel andere betekenis.

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Couch Tomato

Voor mij is er eerlijk gezegd geen verschil. Ik zie overigens wel wat NewtonCircus bedoelt. De tweede zin impliceert alsof Berlijn niet jouw startpunt was, maar dat je daarvoor ook al ergens heb gereisd. Eenmaal aangekomen in Berlijn nam je de nachttrein naar Amsterdam. Maar dat zeg ik ook na het lezen van NewtonCircus' post. Ik weet niet of ik daar anders bij stil had gestaan.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Tamar,

Ik denk overigens dat de volgende woordvolgorde grammatisch mooier is.

2. Ik heb vanaf Berlijn de nachttrein naar Amsterdam genomen.
3. Ik heb vanuit Berlijn de nachttrein naar Amsterdam genomen.

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Syzygy

En kan je _van ..._/_vanuit ..._/_vanaf ..._ hier ook allemaal bijvoeglijk gebruiken zodat het niet als bijwoord _nemen_ omschrijft maar _nachttrein_? Zo las ik die zinnen namelijk eerst voor ik NewtonCircus' post zag. Dus, zou je ook kunnen zeggen:
_De nachttrein van/vanaf/vanuit Berlijn naar Amsterdam vertrok om 1 uur._
Of: _Is dit de nachttrein van/vanaf/vanuit Berlijn naar Amsterdam?_


----------



## Lopes

Ja, dat kan. In die gevallen zou ik alleen 'van' gebruiken.


----------



## HKK

Ik vind "vanaf Berlijn" voor een treinreis veel minder gepast dan de andere twee vormen. Google lijkt mij te bevestigen. Als je een search doet, blijkt dat "vanuit Brussel" van toepassing is op alle mogelijke vervoersmiddelen: bij de eerste tien resultaten zijn boot, vliegtuig, trein en auto. "Vanaf Brussel" wordt bijna alleen voor vliegreizen gebruikt (negen op tien, plus één resultaat over rolstoelen).


----------



## Tamar

Dank jullie wel allemaal

Ik zie dat het goed is dat ik "vanuit" heb gebruikt


----------

